# highway 150 mirror lake



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Any body get up there this week? Road conditions? Ice? Fishing?...want tohead up to Trial for the last cast of the year.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

My guess is it's freezing at night and thawing later in the afternoon, I know someone posted on here a few weeks ago that they managed a morning of ice fishing up there already.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

*iced up*

Made my way to Trial yesterday, it is ices up along with teapot lost and lily pad. I would not want to walk on it but, it is to firm to cast a fly!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

stevo1 said:


> Made my way to Trial yesterday, it is ices up along with teapot lost and lily pad. I would not want to walk on it but, it is to firm to cast a fly!


Did you stop along the road and try Beaver creek by chance?


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Beaver creek and the Provo were both open, The Provo is very low. Winter is coming better get up there now.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

stevo1 said:


> Beaver creek and the Provo were both open, The Provo is very low. Winter is coming better get up there now.


I know they are open, I was asking if you bothered to stop and fish Beaver creek.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

30-06-hunter said:


> I know they are open, I was asking if you bothered to stop and fish Beaver creek.


Nope, I went down to the middle Provo....think I will head back there Thursday before the storm comes in.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

stevo1 said:


> Nope, I went down to the middle Provo....think I will head back there Thursday before the storm comes in.


I may go Friday to escape the inversion if the "storm" doesn't actually clear the air, plus I want to test the snow tires on our sedan.


----------

